# JTextfiled - Uhrzeit eingeben



## Ghosti (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Textfeld erstellen in das ich nur deine Uhrzeit eingeben kann (Std : Min).

Wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an. Wäre super wenn das Ding so schlau wäre und es mir auch gleich richtig formatiert, d.h. ich geben 0820 ein und dann soll es automatisch das ganze in 08:20 ändern.

thx


----------



## GilbertGrape (4. Sep 2008)

meine Uhrzeit?


----------



## thE_29 (4. Sep 2008)

Guckst du: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7909
Ist aber schon ziemlich alt und gehört überarbeitet


----------



## kleiner_held (4. Sep 2008)

Man kann fuer sowas auch einen JSpinner nehmen, Swing bringt dafuer schon so ziemlich alles mit:

```
public class Test 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		final SpinnerDateModel spinnerDateModel = new SpinnerDateModel(new Date(), null, null, Calendar.MINUTE);
		JSpinner spinner = new JSpinner(spinnerDateModel);
		spinner.setEditor(new JSpinner.DateEditor(spinner, "HH:mm"));
		frame.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		frame.add(spinner);
		frame.add(new JButton(new AbstractAction("Print Date")
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println(spinnerDateModel.getDate());
			}
		}));
		frame.pack();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------

